# Will a bad driving record affect my chances at an apprenticeship?



## Blarburg (Oct 31, 2013)

Hello there,

I came on this forum a few months ago and asked about how competitive the apprenticeship was. I got some really solid answers, and my aptitude test is on the 10th next month, but I had another question: about my driving record.

I have 3 at fault accidents and 1 "fix-it" ticket on my record, no DUI's or speeding tickets though. It has been almost 2 years since my accidents, save one, which was a couple months ago. 

Let me point out that I'm not putting the blame on anyone else when I describe these, I know I am at fault, I'm just trying to say what happened.

One accident involved me hitting a car in the parking lot because I turned before I was completely backed out of the space (this was literally my first time driving on my own, I guess I got a little excited and jumped the gun)

The other involved me hitting a woman on the street who was going about 25mph in a 50mph zone. I came around a curve and couldn't stop in time so I hit her, but the police report still found me at fault for "following too closely".

The recent one was just me backing into a car that normally isn't parked across the street from me, which I didn't notice both because of the fog in my windows and the fact that I was going to work for the 14th day straight, save 1 day off, with 12 hour shifts each day, so I was dog tired.

This last one really frustrated me, because I had been trying very hard to remove myself from my bad driving record. I have had some incidents, but I really do believe I have learned from them, and am a very safe driver now. I hardly ever go over 65 on the freeway now. If anything, I drive too slow :whistling2:

Basically, I was wondering if this would hinder my chances at the apprenticeship. My math skills are solid, and while I haven't taken the test yet, I am fairly positive I can ace it. My work history is short as I just got my first job in November, but I am positive it will be a good reference, as I have worked very hard and moved up in position at my current job already.

I don't know if I'm even going to be driving, but someone mentioned that this question came up in the interview. If it did, how would I answer it in a way to show that I have learned from my past driving mistakes, and am really trying to be a safe driver, it just hasn't been long enough for those points to be removed yet.

I thank you ahead of time for even taking the time to read this far, I may not have (lol). If you have any comments, good or bad, feel free to fire away!


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

in your next life, be smart enough to keep stuff off your driving record (you could have paid for the last accident out of pocket and it wouldn't be an issue and you wouldn't be posting this crap on here.

good luck


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

I would think it would be more of an issue with contractors. It would be their vehicles you might be driving.


----------



## maddhatter (May 7, 2012)

I doubt your accident record would even come up.

However, If you loose your license before / during your apprenticeship you'll probably loose your job. (Where I work, it's written in our contract; no drivers license = no job.)


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Many/most union jobs I have seen were where you drive to the job on your own and meet the crew. Hopefully by the time you get to the point of driving a company vehicle this will all be behind you. 
Just know that this is what I have seen in my area and in the NY metro area. Your area might be different.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

I don't think it will hurt your chances of getting into an apprenticeship ....._ that is unless you mention it. _


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

If you are going to go the union route then I would have to say it would be non-issue. 99% of the time you will be responsible to get to the job site, the training centre, and home again on your own. 
You won't be worried about issues with a company truck for quite some time....as an apprentice, you wont be issued one. If its service work, you will be teamed up with a JM and he will be doing the driving.

I would say you'll be fine.


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

wildleg said:


> in your next life, be smart enough to keep stuff off your driving record (you could have paid for the last accident out of pocket and it wouldn't be an issue and you wouldn't be posting this crap on here.


Ah, now that's the power of the free market! 

You take your chances and you pay your fine. 
(vs do your time AND pay your fine) :laughing:


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

Nope. I lost mine twice while in. 

I was young and stupid at one point, and didnt take care of **** when I should have. 

It finally caught up to me. 

But if you get a company vehicle, it might become an issue as some insurances require a clean record.


----------



## lefleuron (May 22, 2010)

If I was you,

I would buy a bicycle, and not worry to much about your driving record.

We have the same deal, if an apprentice looses his licence during his/her apprenticeship- they also lost their job.

On an odd note, we had a apprentice GIVE UP his license one time, and he kept his job. Thats 10 or so years ago, and he still does not drive. He say's he does not feel comfortable behind the wheel.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

lefleuron said:


> On an odd note, we had a apprentice GIVE UP his license one time, and he kept his job. Thats 10 or so years ago, and he still does not drive. He say's he does not feel comfortable behind the wheel.


And you trust that guy to work alongside you? If you can operate a motor vehicle I dont want you any where near me in hazardous enviroments.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

chewy said:


> And you trust that guy to work alongside you? If you can operate a motor vehicle I dont want you any where near me in hazardous enviroments.


I have a good amount of friends who do not have the licenses in chicago. You really do not need one. 

And if you have ever driven here, you would understand why they do not like driving


----------



## fistofbolts (Jan 25, 2014)

most apprenticeships dont care. every class ive been in has had had at least one guy with a suspended license because of dumbass dui's. dont worry about and drive more carefully


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

When I was about 5 weeks into my apprenticeship, they pointed me to a 40' stake-body truck and told me to go to the supply house and pipe up a load of pipe.

I may or may not have even had a drivers license, let alone any idea how to double-clutch a truck that size and it's possible I went screaming down the highways in 2nd gear with the engine almost taching out because I couldn't figure out how to shift up.

Point of my story is, no, most places won't ask if you shut up about it, just don't be stupid. :laughing:


----------



## jayw (Jun 16, 2012)

If you have a current valid drivers licence. Don't even sweat it at the slightest. When they ask you about your drivers history don't say ANYTHING. They won't even be able to see that stuff if you didn't get a ticket for it. And even if you did just explain your ticket only if they ask.

Unless you have gotten enough points off your license to get a suspension, that is the only thing they can even find. At fault is just things that raise your insurance if you didn't receive points. If you have a valid drivers license you can do any job an employer might want you to do no questions asked. DO NOT TELL THEM UNLESS YOU ARE SPECIFICALLY ASKED.

Employers do criminal history checks, if you weren't in trouble with the law then that stuff is not showing up. Hold your head up high, only be ashamed in private that you are a terrible driver, ps are you female?


----------



## jayw (Jun 16, 2012)

To further explain myself after rereading your post. Only explain any TICKET WITH POINTS you may have gotten, or any points that you have gotten on your license. You can call you DMV and ask for a drivers license report/record, do this to be safe if you can't remember your own history. Because that is all that your employer will be able to do.

I have gotten around 6-7 tickets fixed, speeding, reckless driving. I paid a lawyer to get them fixed. I now have 5 littering offenses and 2 loud muffler charges on my official record, all non moving violations. If I was asked that question in an interview I would answer NO, my record is clean.


----------



## Mshea (Jan 17, 2011)

Rollie73 said:


> If you are going to go the union route then I would have to say it would be non-issue. 99% of the time you will be responsible to get to the job site, the training centre, and home again on your own.
> You won't be worried about issues with a company truck for quite some time....as an apprentice, you wont be issued one. If its service work, you will be teamed up with a JM and he will be doing the driving.
> 
> I would say you'll be fine.


I know of 1 journeyman that had his licence suspended so the apprentice does the driving.


----------



## Blarburg (Oct 31, 2013)

Thank you all for the feedback. I'll just keep it hush hush for now :whistling2:

Took the test last Monday and I am over 95% sure that I got every single question right (not even exaggerating!). I studied a little bit every week or two, and I pulled out my phone and studied while I was on the toilet, (it all adds up eh?) and I found myself almost over prepared.

I will be receiving my letter about when my interview is sometime in the next 3 weeks. 

I hope I do well on that, because this apprenticeship would mean a lot to me!


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Last week I laid off a material handler because he didn't have a valid license. I kept him as long as I could, but I needed him to be able to drive a company rig, and he couldn't. I had a new material handler come out today. As he was filling our his paperwork to pull his DMV record, he mentioned his DUI. I paid him his 2 hours and sent him packing. Your driving record may not matter to the hall, but it might cost you a job.


----------



## Blarburg (Oct 31, 2013)

sparky970 said:


> Last week I laid off a material handler because he didn't have a valid license. I kept him as long as I could, but I needed him to be able to drive a company rig, and he couldn't. I had a new material handler come out today. As he was filling our his paperwork to pull his DMV record, he mentioned his DUI. I paid him his 2 hours and sent him packing. Your driving record may not matter to the hall, but it might cost you a job.


I will keep that in mind! I do have a valid license, and no DUIs. I plan on keeping it that way and improving my record in the future.


----------

